# Embassy retaining documents



## cavitkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all, 
I recently attended my visa interview for a j1(trainee) visa. I am very anxious as I was under the impression that I would get to keep the original copies of my DS-160 and DS-7002, and so very foolishly I never made any copies before going to the embassy. 
The staff at the embassy kept them both when they took my passport. Can anyone tell me if it is normal for the embassy to retain such documents while processing the visa, and if so if they will return them to me along with my passport once the visa is (hopefully) approved?
Im really worried now that I made a mistake so please answer if you can help!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cavitkd said:


> Hi all,
> I recently attended my visa interview for a j1(trainee) visa. I am very anxious as I was under the impression that I would get to keep the original copies of my DS-160 and DS-7002, and so very foolishly I never made any copies before going to the embassy.
> The staff at the embassy kept them both when they took my passport. Can anyone tell me if it is normal for the embassy to retain such documents while processing the visa, and if so if they will return them to me along with my passport once the visa is (hopefully) approved?
> Im really worried now that I made a mistake so please answer if you can help!


You'll get your passport back, but not your forms.

Rule for any US immigration journey is to open a file and keep copies and notes of everything.


----------



## cavitkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You'll get your passport back, but not your forms.
> 
> Rule for any US immigration journey is to open a file and keep copies and notes of everything.


Thats what I was afraid of. 

But I thought I needed the original DS-160 if I want to leave and re-enter the country while there on my visa??

And I previously applied for an F1, which requires an I-20, which I still have the original of, though I dont think the embassy kept it at any stage, I think they just let me take it with me on the day, it was a long time ago though so I am not sure.


----------



## cavitkd (Jan 31, 2010)

Excuse me, apologies, dont knwo why I was saying DS-160, I meant DS-2092


----------

